# Big dilema - puppy or 2 year old Vizsla ?



## Tom1968 (Nov 28, 2020)

Dear members. We would like to ask for your opinion. We are just a step away to make a decision, *8 weeks old puppy or 2 years adult hunter Vizsla*. We just got an option to get an adult dog too. We haven't decide yet, as we're still collecting informations. *What all we need to ask the owner to make our decision easier?* Older dog is an adult hunter dog, trained for hunting. Owner says he would show how trained dog is in the nature. We are not hunters, but we would be in the nature very much, remaining time the dog will be in our flat with us. Any concern or advice is very welcome and much appreciated.


----------



## KatieSchweitzer (Nov 29, 2020)

If you aren’t hunters, you’d be doing the two year old a disservice, I believe. Get the puppy and make it your own. Best of luck!


----------



## Tom1968 (Nov 28, 2020)

KatieSchweitzer said:


> If you aren’t hunters, you’d be doing the two year old a disservice, I believe. Get the puppy and make it your own. Best of luck!


Thank you Katie for your opinion.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

If you can get the adult dog out in the field/woods for a run daily the "not hunting" should not be a problem. As long as the adult get the necessary exercise you would be fine in my opinion. 

And 1 V is fun but 2 are a LOT of fun!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Objectively speaking, if you can afford it, the two year old should be seriously considered.
A Vizsla that has been trained to hunt, and is steady in the field, will more than likely perform in a manner that will meet all of your needs and more. Everything a Vizlsa is expected to do on a leash, one trained to hunt will do 40-50 meters away, off the leash.
Whether or not a Vizlsa is "trained to hunt", will have little influence on whether it will actually hunt. If it has the genetics and opportunity, it will hunt!! We, the owner, do not really "train the dog to hunt". We condition it to include us in the process. The dog was either born to hunt, or it wasn't.
It is important to ask why the person is selling a finished dog. It might be their business, or it could be that the there is something limiting the dogs success in the field, and the owner is limiting any .future investment. Many years ago I was offered a fully trained Weimaraner at a field trial for nothin. This specific dog would just not move out far enough in tests and therefore could never be successfully titled. Nothing physically wrong with the dog, it just wasn't independent enough. You just don't know sometimes. But you do need to ask.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Why is the adult available? If not a good hunter no big deal. IS he aggressive? Some health problem?

We rehomed a 1 year old lab that was bred for field trials/hunting. Turned out It was dumb as a brick but a GREAT pet. A LOT of $ was spent on it, just was not meant to be a hunter. Miss you Gator.


----------



## cynrunner (Feb 17, 2016)

InTheNet said:


> If you can get the adult dog out in the field/woods for a run daily the "not hunting" should not be a problem. As long as the adult get the necessary exercise you would be fine in my opinion.
> 
> And 1 V is fun but 2 are a LOT of fun!


AGREE TWO V'S are a LOT of fun, also they would play with each other, helps to wear them out!


----------



## Kpl (Aug 30, 2020)

Having just been through the first 6 months of puppy ownership, I highly recommend giving the 2 year old serious consideration! Especially if already well trained.


----------



## Tom1968 (Nov 28, 2020)

Thank you very much for your opinions, appreciate it very much. Here is our Vizsla Frogi, we enjoy each other so much


----------



## Zwief (May 5, 2018)

It seems you've chosen the two year old. I think this is an excellent choice. Good luck!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I think you're going to have a lot of fun together. Vizslas in the snow are a a real good time.
Just remember, he has a lot he can teach you also. 
May you have many happy years, and memories, together.


----------



## Tom1968 (Nov 28, 2020)

gunnr said:


> I think you're going to have a lot of fun together. Vizslas in the snow are a a real good time.
> Just remember, he has a lot he can teach you also.
> May you have many happy years, and memories, together.


Thank you very much. We have so much fun-i could say-a pitty we havent met before-haha


----------

